# 194/168 LED replacements?



## NightShift (May 17, 2003)

Has anyone seen or tried these? 






http://www.liteswap.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=LED194&Category_Code=LEDs


----------



## highlandsun (May 19, 2003)

Nope. Stay away, it uses 4 5mm LEDs, meaning a max of 4 lumen output, while your original incandescent bulb produced 25 or 36 lumens. Your best bet here is to mount a single Luxeon Star emitter onto one of these bases and underdrive it.


----------

